# Any other "commie gun" fans.



## KenpoTex (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't be the only AK lover on this board...who else has one? I've had several but this is the only one I have right now.

This is Irina, my little Romanian/American half-breed (Irina means "peace" )

Specs:
Romanian wire-folder stock
Ergo Grip
G2 Fire control group
Surefire 6P with shock-isolated bezel
"Fortress" flash suppressor


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 23, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> I can't be the only AK lover on this board...who else has one? I've had several but this is the only one I have right now.
> 
> This is Irina, my little Romanian/American half-breed (Irina means "peace" )
> 
> ...


 I've got a Romarm AK-47 clone, a Saiga 12 gauge (soon to have the trigger moved to it's original position and a pistol grip added.....w/10 ground detachable magazine) and hope to add a Saiga 7.62x39 that i'm going to convert to an AK clone soon.  I'm also looking for an SKS Paratrooper model (my buddy already has one).  

And hopefully before Prince Obama takes the throne I can find a SVD Dragunov!

So no.....you're not ALONE!


----------



## chinto (Jun 23, 2008)

the AK is fine if you can not get a better weapon. but then I am not an assault rifle caliber fan really...  I prefer the full sized cartridges...  but looks like a nice weapon.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 23, 2008)

Ah...  All sorts of Communist nation guns are truly worth checking out!  

The Makarov pistol is one of my favorite Commie guns.  If you ever get a chance to test an East German Makarov, you'll be impressed at how well such a nation was able to manufacture a work of art.  

These guns are all-steel construction, and are based off the Walther design.  They're overbuilt, yet still manage to conceal with relative ease.  

They also have ironclad reliability, even with the more aggressive 9x18 (Makarov caliber) hollowpoints.  

The Russian ones are almost as good (just by a hair), and a bit cheaper.  

The Bulgarian ones are a bit cruder in terms of fit and finish, but I've never had a Bulgarian one be a problem child when it came to reliability.  You'll probably need to do some trigger parts polishing to get that sandy feeling out of the trigger pull.  

The Chinese ones are an enigma to me...  I've seen some Chinese-made Makarovs that were awful, while some that were just as good, if not better, than their East German counterparts.  

Here's a really good FAQ from Makarov.com:

http://www.makarov.com/makfaq.html


----------



## K31 (Jun 23, 2008)

I never thought I'd own one (a commie gun) but I was looking for a small cartridge rifle to shoot and when a guy on a local board was selling his Russian SKS I offered him $50 less than he wanted for it and he accepted. 

I couldn't believe how well it was laid out. Sure it had what I expected, a lot of stamped parts but field stripping it was a dream. Good thing, because when I took out the piston it looked like the guy who owned it never cleaned in there. 

The Garand might be reliable but the design of the SKS is way ahead of it.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 23, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Here's a really good FAQ from Makarov.com:
> 
> http://www.makarov.com/makfaq.html


 
some good info there, thanks.

I guess I shouldn't have titled the thread "commie guns" and then only said something about AKs...lol.  There are definately some others that are worth consideration.  SKSs, SVDs, RPKs, Mosin-Nagants, Makarovs, CZ 52s, etc.  all fun stuff.

I really like the Mosin-Nagants, they're ugly and "blocky" but they're a blast to shoot (pun intended ).  I've got an M44 that works great.


----------



## tellner (Jun 23, 2008)

I've never had an AK of any sort. But I really liked my SKS, Moisin Nagat and Tokarev. Everyone of them has been reliable, sturdy and not just idiot-proof but Russian peasant proof. If you like the M-N take a look at this. There's some truth behind the humor.

My Norinco 1911 isn't pretty, but it's a damned fine gun.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 23, 2008)

Ken,

I can't really say I'm a commie gun fan. I respect them as usually their design is very rugged and actually well thought out.

I do have a AK as well as a few Makarov's.

I got the AK to familiarze myself with it's function and get some trigger time on it (I've owned several SKS rifles to.) I intend on using it in an upcomming class. Happly I have, well, a rather large quantity of 7.62x39. Some, being Yogoslavian, is known to be corrosive (but windex and ammonia solutions take care of that.) That's ok as I will shoot it all up in class, then clean that night very very well.

I have to say they are quite good weapons. I use the AR more cause I prefer it's egromonics, especially the sighting system and saftey placement. But someone who can shoot will do fine with an AK.

The Makarov? Well I got a EG one for $105 years ago, and I picked up a Bulgie not to long ago for $225 (times change!) Nope, these to are keepers. I also have a nice quantity of ammo for them! But, being a Glock man, they sleep in the safe with the other toys. I'd not lose sleep if my carry gun was a Mak and my serious rifle was the AK. Both are very well tested combat pieces.

Never owned a Mosin-Nagant, nor a 52. Seen enough of them around though!

My only regret is not getting a Polish Tok. They were for sale a few years ago. No 'safety' stuff stuck on them and I bet they would have been interesting weapons.

Deaf


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 23, 2008)

I have one.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 23, 2008)

+1 AK fan:

Bulgarian SLR 95, milled receiver.  Thing shoots like a dream.  I'm looking at shooting it in a 3 gun match soon.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 23, 2008)

tellner said:


> If you like the M-N take a look at this. There's some truth behind the humor.


Yup, seen that before...it's hilarious.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 23, 2008)

chinto said:


> the AK is fine if you can not get a better weapon. but then I am not an assault rifle caliber fan really...  I prefer the full sized cartridges...  but looks like a nice weapon.


 You'd probably like my SA-58 Fn-Fal paratrooper and my Springfield Socom M1a.


----------



## Radhnoti (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the "SKS Sportster", which is an SKS that takes AK magazines.  It's a fun shooter.


----------



## allenjp (Jun 24, 2008)

AK??? uhh, yeah...not in good ol' CA. my friends...unless of course you want to be charged with a felony and lose your right to ever posess a firearm again. Ever.

Man I loved my SKS though. Russian, with "1951" stamped on the receiver. That thing would fire even with mud and dust caked on the action, and I never had a single failure to fire. Exactly zero. Sold it when I was in a pinch and now can't afford another one...damnit!!!


----------



## tellner (Jun 24, 2008)

When I first encountered the SKS a friend of mine explained...

"It was made so that even a Russian farmer who'd never handled anything more complicated than a plow couldn't screw it up."

A friend who had the poor luck to be doing his Israeli military service during the October War said that every soldier's first mission was to lose the M-16 as quickly as possible and liberate an AK-47. I don't know about today's guns, but back then the gun that Mr. Stoner called "The worst P.O.S. I ever designed" could not stand up to hard use in the desert.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 24, 2008)

tellner said:


> When I first encountered the SKS a friend of mine explained...
> 
> "It was made so that even a Russian farmer who'd never handled anything more complicated than a plow couldn't screw it up."
> 
> A friend who had the poor luck to be doing his Israeli military service during the October War said that every soldier's first mission was to lose the M-16 as quickly as possible and liberate an AK-47. I don't know about today's guns, but back then the gun that Mr. Stoner called "The worst P.O.S. I ever designed" could not stand up to hard use in the desert.


 Israel solved that by producing the Galil......which is nothing but a fancier AK-47.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 25, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Israel solved that by producing the Galil......which is nothing but a fancier AK-47.


 
<Homer Simpson> Umm...Galils </Homer Simpson>


----------



## mmartist (May 21, 2012)

I am also an AK fan. I have a friend who took part in several piecekeeping missions in Africa. He shared that you could dig up an AK from the ground. Clean it and oil it in under 20 minutes and it would be shooting. 
I also own a Russian &#8220;Margo&#8221;. Small-bore, no safety, extreamly accurate and easy to operate. The interesting part is that the creator of the gun Mikhail Margolin was blind.


----------



## Omar B (May 21, 2012)

I love the AK, it's clones and dedendants because mecahornically it's so facitnating to me.  Never fired one, really,  guns scare me, but if I were to have one it would be some sort of AK or a clone or a Galil.


----------



## mmartist (May 26, 2012)

After some experience handling a gun you&#8217;ll see that this is one of the best ways to blow off steam and there is nothing dangerous about it. Well except if the gun is in the hands of an idiot, lunatic, etc.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 26, 2012)

I love my AK!  Very efficient, very effective and durable.  I have an American made one by Arsenal.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 21, 2012)

Si


----------



## LawDog (Sep 6, 2012)

I own an Ak and a SKS, they are both good shooters. I am a fan of the 7.62 x 39. It is not a good hunting or target round but it works great as an assault round.


----------



## zDom (Sep 7, 2012)

I bought one for my GF. Romanian. The AK, not the girl


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a Czech CZ-52 pistol in 7.65x25.  Very nice.


----------



## celestial_dragon (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello, I don't have an Ak-47, but I do have a Mosin Nagan model 91/30. I love shooting that weapon. At the moment I don't have a scope, just iron sights. The scope I want, I'll have to do some modification to the bolt. But, with iron sights, I was able to shoot a branch of a pine tree at 300yards, (lucky shot).


----------



## Hudson69 (Feb 11, 2013)

I like my Mosin-Nagant


----------

